# 20" balloon tank bikes



## PennyPrince (Jan 24, 2021)

I hardly see any 20" balloon tank bike threads,  and hardly see any of them for sale or parts. I'm fairly new to " The Cabe" It be nice to maybe start a thread going on these?  Here is mine, a 1953 frame phantom 20" concepts/ replica with original parts.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 25, 2021)

20"ers are fun! Just as much of a challenge to do as a full size


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 25, 2021)

1motime said:


> View attachment 1345399
> 
> 
> 20"ers are fun! Just as much of a challenge to do as a full size



Very nice bike! I'm surprised there don't much info on 20" bikes...or maybe I'm just not looking! Hardly find any parts for them


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 25, 2021)

1motime said:


> View attachment 1345399
> 
> 
> 20"ers are fun! Just as much of a challenge to do as a full size



Very nice little Shelby.


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 25, 2021)

Is this thread meant strictly for Schwinn bikes?


----------



## 1motime (Jan 25, 2021)

Any 20" balloon bike should be welcome!


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 25, 2021)

blasterracing said:


> Is this thread meant strictly for Schwinn bikes?



All types of 20" ballon tank bikes,  it'll be nice to get some feed back on these or just a topic or conversation since it's been difficult for me to even get any type of info and searching has been a challenge for me


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 25, 2021)

1motime said:


> Any 20" balloon bike should be welcome!



Yup!


----------



## bike (Jan 25, 2021)

I have been running a wanted ad for some time now to find any 20" pre war hanging tank ballooners with no responses- would take
a mercury or other clamshell tank prewar as well









						Wanted orig 20" wheel hanging tank bicycle -finders fee paid! | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

I am looking to buy a 20" hanging tank boys bike or even just to get pictures of one- even schwinns. Prefer good orig but ...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 1motime (Jan 25, 2021)

PennyPrince said:


> All types of 20" ballon tank bikes,  it'll be nice to get some feed back on these or just a topic or conversation since it's been difficult for me to even get any type of info and searching has been a challenge for me



You are right about not much info or even photos out there.  Basic bare bones 20" bikes show up because they were the most common.  The Deluxe tank models were relatively expensive.  Especially for a bike that was going to be outgrown quickly. Little kids probably did not appreciate the extra style.
Parents saved the money for a larger bike.  Sort of applies to 24" bikes also.  All of that equals rarity.  Your little Schwinn is special also for surviving!
It is a great bike!


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 25, 2021)

My 20” Shelby Donald Duck.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2021)

1951 Columbia original


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 25, 2021)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=324416012710 Just happened to see it browsing ebay. I'm 5'8" so I couldn't get into these other than for seeing something I can't ride & possible profit of selling? I still don't see modern day parents paying a lot for a kid's bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=324416012710 Just happened to see it browsing ebay. I'm 5'8" so I couldn't get into these other than for seeing something I can't ride & possible profit of selling? I still don't see modern day parents paying a lot for a kid's bike



I don't ride mine either but I have grandsons that can!


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 25, 2021)

1motime said:


> You are right about not much info or even photos out there.  Basic bare bones 20" bikes show up because they were the most common.  The Deluxe tank models were relatively expensive.  Especially for a bike that was going to be outgrown quickly. Little kids probably did not appreciate the extra style.
> Parents saved the money for a larger bike.  Sort of applies to 24" bikes also.  All of that equals rarity.  Your little Schwinn is special also for surviving!
> It is a great bike!



Thank You! I hope this thread generates  some more conversation out there,  grear point on the 20" bikes who knows there migbt be a resurgence out there on these.. but thank this bike was put together with the intention of having little detail or whay 20" phantom would have looked like


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 25, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> 1951 Columbia original
> 
> View attachment 1345630



Very nice!


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 25, 2021)

blasterracing said:


> My 20” Shelby Donald Duck.
> 
> View attachment 1345610
> 
> ...



Simply gorgeous!


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 25, 2021)

Our 1953 Shelby.


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 25, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=324416012710 Just happened to see it browsing ebay. I'm 5'8" so I couldn't get into these other than for seeing something I can't ride & possible profit of selling? I still don't see modern day parents paying a lot for a kid's bike



I'm 5'7" and enjoy riding 20" all my bikes I own are 20" and wouldn't go bigger, but then again I think I just enjoy them more for being more unique  in size.. but i hoping to see more and more our these...


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 25, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't ride mine either but I have grandsons that can!



If I could teach my furry 4 legged kid to ride I'd be set for a matching vintage cruiser; maybe it would slow him down from trying to run off


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 25, 2021)

blasterracing said:


> Our 1953 Shelby.
> 
> View attachment 1345653
> 
> ...



Great !!! Pair of bikes!!


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 25, 2021)

Couple more pics of mine, I also have this  light I'm thinking of  adding, but not sure yet


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 25, 2021)

Few extra pics of my bike and possible new light addition


----------



## 1motime (Jan 25, 2021)

blasterracing said:


> Our 1953 Shelby.
> 
> View attachment 1345653
> 
> ...



Fantastic pair!  That red one is a beauty!   A kid's dream!


----------



## nick tures (Jan 25, 2021)

still trying to figure this one out what it was originally any help apricated    20'' wheels and schwinn  but not sure exact model, would like to restore


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 25, 2021)

nick tures said:


> still trying to figure this one out what it was originally any help apricated    20'' wheels and schwinn  but not sure exact model, would like to restore
> 
> View attachment 1345717
> 
> ...








20" Spitfire


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2021)

nick tures said:


> still trying to figure this one out what it was originally any help apricated    20'' wheels and schwinn  but not sure exact model, would like to restore
> 
> View attachment 1345717
> 
> ...



Where da tank?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2021)

Cyclone Coaster events bring bikes out, seen never-before...
pics by @markivpedalpusher https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/20-inch-schwinn-ballooners.175185/page-2#post-1224209















Check out the thread link, more to see.


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 26, 2021)

An unrestored 1953 Shelby.


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 26, 2021)

Our 1949 Shelby.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 26, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> grandsons




What? Grand kids, plural no less. Good for you would have never guessed you were  a grandfather . Your house must be like an amusement park for them. To be honest I want to ride a bunch of your toys.


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 26, 2021)

A lineup of several of our 20" Shelby bikes.


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 26, 2021)

blasterracing said:


> A lineup of several of our 20" Shelby bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1345808


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 26, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Cyclone Coaster events bring bikes out, seen never-before...
> pics by @markivpedalpusher https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/20-inch-schwinn-ballooners.175185/page-2#post-1224209
> View attachment 1345788
> View attachment 1345789
> ...


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 26, 2021)

blasterracing said:


> A lineup of several of our 20" Shelby bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1345808


----------



## danfitz1 (Jan 26, 2021)

Since we're on a Shelby theme, here's my daughter's original paint 20" Shelby Flyer


----------



## 1motime (Jan 26, 2021)

I guess Shelby sold a lot of 20" bikes in the 1950's


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 26, 2021)

1motime said:


> I guess Shelby sold a lot of 20" bikes in the 1950's



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 26, 2021)

1motime said:


> I guess Shelby sold a lot of 20" bikes in the 1950's



Not necessarily.  My Son, who is 26 now, put me on a mission to get him as many 20" bikes as I could.  He felt left out when we would take our adult bikes to shows.  He loved to ride them when he was little.  I only collect Shelby bikes, so that was the brand he got.


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 26, 2021)

blasterracing said:


> Not necessarily.  My Son, who is 26 now, put me on a mission to get him as many 20" bikes as I could.  He felt left out when we would take our adult bikes to shows.  He loved to ride them when he was little.  I only collect Shelby bikes, so that was the brand he got.
> 
> View attachment 1345903



Very nice, bike is aweseom ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What? Grand kids, plural no less. Good for you would have never guessed you were  a grandfather . Your house must be like an amusement park for them. To be honest I want to ride a bunch of your toys.



Four grandsons ages 18, 15, 8, and 7. I 'm a young 58! V/r Shawn


----------



## pkleppert (Feb 10, 2021)

All original NOS tanks


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 10, 2021)

pkleppert said:


> All original NOS tanks
> 
> View attachment 1355183



Awesome Paul!!!


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 10, 2021)

pkleppert said:


> All original NOS tanks
> 
> View attachment 1355183



Simply  gorgeous


----------



## Sandman (Feb 10, 2021)

Built this one for Grand Daughter .


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 10, 2021)

Sandman said:


> Built this one for Grand Daughter .
> View attachment 1355373



Very nice!!! I noticed a dip in,classic vintage ballon tires recently,  I hope it picks up


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 10, 2021)

Here is a cute little 20" tanker I just picked up. Its not American, but its kinda cool.


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 10, 2021)

Shawn Michael said:


> Here is a cute little 20" tanker I just picked up. Its not American, but its kinda cool.View attachment 1355640
> 
> View attachment 1355641
> 
> View attachment 1355642



The character of older vintage bikes jus5 canrcbe duplicated,  looks good love the patina


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 10, 2021)

Killer bike, great little project. Don't think I will be seeing one again soon, good luck


----------



## Cableman (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 17, 2021)

Very cool!!


----------



## tech549 (Feb 18, 2021)

my grandson and his 20 inch DD shelby


----------



## ODDER (Feb 18, 2021)

Here’s my 20” DX turned in to a Peewee Herman X1 replica. With some stingrays for size reference


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 18, 2021)

These are awesome! Pics


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 19, 2021)

tech549 said:


> my grandson and his 20 inch DD shelby
> 
> View attachment 1359799



Now that is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 19, 2021)

Shawn Michael said:


> Here is a cute little 20" tanker I just picked up. Its not American, but its kinda cool.View attachment 1355640
> 
> View attachment 1355641
> 
> View attachment 1355642



Here it is again after a light clean up.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

Let's keep them going, just saw some really really nice 20" tank bikes for sale! And I wasn't not hating the prices on them


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 9, 2021)

This one was found on a House,

Basement Near Columbus OH.

Then after that. They just bring,

The bike to my friend. (THRIFT STORE)
FOR SALE TO THE PUBLIC. AND WE.

JUST STOP THERE TO SAY HI.

AND BUY THE BIKE FOR ($125.)
DOLARES AND LESS THAN A YEAR.

SOLD FOR ($1,800)(2010/11) GOOD,

PROFIT CAN'T SAID NOOO.
AND HERE IS I BELIEVE, THE...

ONLY PICTURE I HAVE FROM THE BIKE.

WITH MY LOVELY SON SEAT IN his Bike.
(1952/53) ORIGINAL STREAMLINER (20")
BALLOON TIRE...


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> View attachment 1370271
> This one was found on a House,
> 
> Basement Near Columbus OH.
> ...



Very cool!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 9, 2021)

PennyPrince said:


> Very cool!!



Only Scwhinn at my, 


Pequeña bike Collection...   

I don't want another Schwinn at my house....jijijijiji.....


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> Only Scwhinn at my,
> 
> 
> Pequeña bike Collection...
> ...



I'm a,sucker for 20" balloon schwinn bokes.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 9, 2021)

I think I posted this?


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2021)

Nashman said:


> I think I posted this?
> 
> View attachment 1370286
> 
> ...



I believe you did, but does not hurt to see once again....


----------



## biggermustache (Mar 10, 2021)

pieced together over a three year period.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 10, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> pieced together over a three year period.




Awesome


----------



## Sonic_scout (Mar 10, 2021)

Nashman said:


> I think I posted this?
> 
> View attachment 1370286
> 
> ...



Was wondering when I would see this beauty in this thread!


----------

